
100 megapixels images on any iPhone - offline - nico_h
http://www.displayator.com/blog/2011/07/30/100-megapixels-images-on-any-iPhone-offline.html
======
kalleboo
There's an Android app called "Image Viewer" that'll view any gigantic JPEG by
only decoding the part you're looking at. No special processing required,
it'll take any JPEG off your memory card/you downloaded in the phone browser.
I used it to view a high-resolution PDF bike route map converted to a 20 MB
JPEG for viewing on the road - works great. The icon is ugly as sin though.

~~~
tjoff
Figured that'd t be hard to find an image viewer called "Image Viewer" but it
seemed almost impossible - even when restricting the search to ugly icons :p
Who's the developer/market-URL?

~~~
kalleboo
<https://market.android.com/details?id=image.viewer>

------
Kwpolska
Who the hell needs it?

